# Bachmann Spectrum wheelsets



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Just an interesting note, I needed a set of metal wheels for one of my G scale projects and I found a good deal on the Bachmann Spectrum 32.5 mm wheelsets on ebay, so I bought a set to see how they compare with the standard Bachmann metal wheelsets. I believe the standard wheelsets are 31 mm diameter. The 32.5 mm wheelsets are listed on the package as being 1:20.3 finescale, I assume they mean 1;20 scale 26 inch wheels. Anyway, they're just enough biger than the standard wheelsets that when you put them into the standard passenger truck, the wheels rub on the brakes on the passenger trucks, just a bit. Taking a bit of material off the insides of the brake shoes will solve that problem. Also, the flanges on the Spectrum wheelsets seem to be slightly thinner and slightly lower than the flanges on the "Big Hauler" metal wheelsets. All in all, they're a good looking wheel. Now I have to order a few more sets, if I can still get them at the price I got this set. It's less than the normal price, and less than the Sierra Valley wheelsets that I've been using. I really like the Sierra Valley wheelsets, but my budget dictates that I get less expensive wheels if I can. I'm slowly working on replacing the plastic wheels on my few cars. Most of them have the Delton sprung trucks on them now. Almost all of my cars are either scratchbuilt or kitbashed, I sold off all the Bachmann cars that I had on ebay last year.
Anyway, that's the story on the Spectrum wheels.


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

Amber, did those wheels come in a Bachmann package, and if so, what is the Bachmann part number? I have looked all over their site and cannot locate any 'Spectrum' specific wheel sets or in 32.5mm diameter. 
Bob C.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

Yes, the wheels came in a Bachmann blister package. The item number on the package is 88071.


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

Bob 
http://shop.bachmanntrains.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=879_718_746&products_id=5356 

Dick


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

A bit pricy on the Bachmann site...


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

yes they are


----------



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

These come up all the time on Ebay. They usually sell for one-third of Bachmann MSRP.
The Favorite Spot sells them for one-third of Bachmann MSRP.

Tom


----------



## armorsmith (Jun 1, 2008)

I have been purchasing my wheels (regular 31mm) from Star Hobby for about 60.00 a case (6 cars worth/24 axles). I will have to check with Dan and see if he can get these and at what price.


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

I bought my wheelset on a "buy it now" from the Favorite Spot on ebay. When I went back to buy a couple more sets, the buy it now was done. They still have them on auction, but you know how that can go.


----------



## grsman (Apr 24, 2012)

Amber

They have a web site besides Ebay sales.

http://www.thefavoritespot.com/

Tom


----------



## Amber (Jul 29, 2011)

They didn't have any of the Spectrum wheels on their website when I checked last night. They do have the standard 31mm wheels for sale on their website.


----------



## redbeard (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Amber, 
Look at the second page under Accessories. (good price!) 
Larry


----------

